# Guilty verdict in terrorism plot against the Maple Leaf



## CHamilton (Mar 21, 2015)

Via Rail plot trial: Raed Jaser, Chiheb Esseghaier found guilty on several terror charges
Jurors return verdicts on the 10th day of deliberations






> Raed Jaser and Chiheb Esseghaier, two men accused of plotting to derail a Via passenger train travelling between Canada and the U.S., have been found guilty of a series of terror-related charges.
> 
> Esseghaier was found guilty of all charges against him while Jaser was convicted on all but one charge. After 10 days of deliberation, the jury said it was "irrevocably deadlocked" on the charge against Jaser of "conspiring to interfere with transportation facilities for the benefit of a terrorist group."
> 
> ...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 23, 2015)

Today Jaser and Esseghaier were sentenced to life in prison. Both must serve at least 10 years before eligible for parole.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 23, 2015)

The old "I was conducting an undercover investigation and just went along" defense! Good as the SODDI Defense ( see OJ Simpson), "Some Other Dude Did It!)

Hope this Scum serve every minute of their sentences!


----------

